# Doggie Pools



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a pool for the dogs so they can exercise and cool off in the summer. I would primarily like to use the pool to condition and put muscle on the dogs so it would need to have some depth and width. I have an in-ground pool, but it is treated with chlorine/chemicals so I prefer to not swim the dogs in there. I also don't like them swimming in ponds and lakes because of all the gunk they drag out of there. I figure an above-ground kiddie or family type pool would do the trick. 

Which pool do you use for your dogs? Do any of you have pools set up for your dogs? Which type would you recommend? What are the benefits/negatives to swimming your dogs? Any pitfalls to watch out for? Thanks in advance


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been looking into getting a pool also. Since you already have a pool, have you thought about changing the filter to one of those saltwater filters? I saw one at Targer for about $200.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I've considered that, but there are a couple issues. One, my family and friends refuse to swim in the same pool as the dogs. Two, it's a dual purpose pool and has jacuzzi/heating features as well so I never bothered going too in-depth into switching the in-ground to a salt water pool. If the above-ground doesn't work, I might just have to work with the one I have now by switching the filters. Thanks


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I bought a large 50 gallon tank at tractor supply and that works well. It's not a pool but the dogs can immerse themselves and it's a lot tougher than the kids swimming pool. 


Jelpy


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm switching my filter to a salt-water filter this year, since we're relining it.

Currently it's thaw'd with no chemicals and Simba has hopped in and swam about. lol. So I think the salt water switch is a must. I don't care if people don't want to go in my pool because the dogs use it. That just means more pool time for me and my puppies 

Salt + Chemicals clean everything anyway -_-


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd rather swim with a dog than little kids. I'll bet they don't pee and poop in the pool like little kids do. 

signed,
mother of six kids


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Me too. Dogs are more fun but it reminds me once when I had just filled up their kiddy pool, Jerry Lee went over to the pool, peed in it and then got out. 



Jo_in_TX said:


> I'd rather swim with a dog than little kids. I'll bet they don't pee and poop in the pool like little kids do.
> 
> signed,
> mother of six kids


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> I bought a large 50 gallon tank at tractor supply and that works well. It's not a pool but the dogs can immerse themselves and it's a lot tougher than the kids swimming pool.
> 
> 
> Jelpy


50 gal? That seems awfully small to fit a dog


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Careful with the in ground pools, its not about the chemicals but more about the dog shedding and clogging up the filter with the hair. My boy was in a pool for like 10 minutes and lost enough hair to clog up the filtration system.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

qbchottu said:


> I've considered that, but there are a couple issues. One, my family and friends refuse to swim in the same pool as the dogs.


Oh _la_!

People that are swimming in your pool for free are threatening to stop if you let the dogs swim in it? Huh.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Oh _la_!
> 
> People that are swimming in your pool for free are threatening to stop if you let the dogs swim in it? Huh.


That's what I was thinking! Lol. My dogs come before others, if nobody wants to swim with my pups. Their issue, we'll have a grand ol' time without em'!! aha.





Jo_in_TX said:


> I'd rather swim with a dog than little kids. I'll bet they don't pee and poop in the pool like little kids do.
> 
> signed,
> mother of six kids



I lol'd. So true though. SO. TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gaaaah can't get over this lol


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I choose to do certain things with my dogs. I'm not going to impose my views on others. If they don't want to swim with dogs, that's their choice and I'm not going to force them. I love my dogs, friends and family. I don't need to set unnecessary ultimatums that bring on unnecessary disagreements. A second pool is a feasible alternative so why not enjoy the best of both worlds? I can still have pool parties (with adults only, we don't have children so there goes the argument of swimming with child vs. dog) with the in-ground and exercise the dogs in their pool. Some other issues with my in-ground is that there is a waterfall attached to the pool and the jets get clogged easily so it's better for me to not have dogs in there anyway. I'd rather drain the pool after a few uses rather than combat a clogged in-ground filter. 
But anyways, wasn't exactly looking for an argument on swimming with dogs vs. not... 

Has anyone tried the inflatable plastic kinds? I fear that my dogs would puncture those easily. What about the sturdier non-inflatable kinds?

Can the 50 gallon hold an adult male GSD? Could he swim around and get sufficient exercise in the tank?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> Has anyone tried the inflatable plastic kinds? I fear that my dogs would puncture those easily. What about the sturdier non-inflatable kinds?


HA! I totally forgot about this! Yes, I have tried an inflatable pool- way back when Pimg was under one year old. The pool lasted about, oh, five minutes. :rofl:

I have some pics at home. I'll upload some tonight after I get off work.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

No to the inflatable!!! It'll burstt hahah.

I'd suggest something like this (including size)










AND - a doggy ramp, it floats in the pool so they can get out easier.











just safer i find. ^


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

qbchottu said:


> I choose to do certain things with my dogs. I'm not going to impose my views on others. If they don't want to swim with dogs, that's their choice and I'm not going to force them. I love my dogs, friends and family. I don't need to set unnecessary ultimatums that bring on unnecessary disagreements.


Sorry it just sounded weird to me. It's like you're giving out free ice cream and they're complaining because there's no butter pecan. 

The filter issue probably makes it moot though.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

qbchottu said:


> I'm thinking about getting a pool for the dogs so they can exercise and cool off in the summer. I would primarily like to use the pool to condition and put muscle on the dogs so it would need to have some depth and width. I have an in-ground pool, but it is treated with chlorine/chemicals so I prefer to not swim the dogs in there. I also don't like them swimming in ponds and lakes because of all the gunk they drag out of there. I figure an above-ground kiddie or family type pool would do the trick.
> 
> Which pool do you use for your dogs? Do any of you have pools set up for your dogs? Which type would you recommend? What are the benefits/negatives to swimming your dogs? Any pitfalls to watch out for? Thanks in advance


Mine swim regularly from March till Oct in our pool, no issues with equipment or the dogs. I test water chemistry every 2 weeks or so and rarely does it need anything, keep the below targets.

FC 3-5 ppm
PH 7.5-7.8
TA 60-80
CH 250-350
CYA 70-80
Salt 3200-3400 ppm


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Sorry it just sounded weird to me. It's like you're giving out free ice cream and they're complaining because there's no butter pecan.
> 
> The filter issue probably makes it moot though.




BUT I REALLY WANTED BUTTER PECAN


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a nice pool just for the dogs on CraigsList a couple of years ago for $90. It holds about 300 gallons of water, and it is about 2.5-3 feet deep. Built a ramp so they wouldn't have to jump in and out and used roofing tiles on the ramp to prevent injuries on slick plywood. Works like a charm. The dogs can touch the bottom and the water isn't quite over their backs though so it wouldn't be that great for conditioning however,it is Great fun for them and I love watching them getting rowdy and splashing around in it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Forgot about this thread. 

Pimg and the inflatable pool. She was 4 month 19 days old here:


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

how do you clean out the big plastic non-inflatables when they turn to swamp water?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

wildo said:


> HA! I totally forgot about this! Yes, I have tried an inflatable pool- way back when Pimg was under one year old. The pool lasted about, oh, five minutes. :rofl:


 I figured something like that would happen! Those pictures are priceless 



Packen said:


> Mine swim regularly from March till Oct in our pool, no issues with equipment or the dogs. I test water chemistry every 2 weeks or so and rarely does it need anything, keep the below targets.
> 
> FC 3-5 ppm
> PH 7.5-7.8
> ...


Thanks for the ranges. I might end up doing this if I don't find a suitable alternative...



Zisso said:


> I got a nice pool just for the dogs on CraigsList a couple of years ago for $90. It holds about 300 gallons of water, and it is about 2.5-3 feet deep. Built a ramp so they wouldn't have to jump in and out and used roofing tiles on the ramp to prevent injuries on slick plywood. Works like a charm. The dogs can touch the bottom and the water isn't quite over their backs though so it wouldn't be that great for conditioning however,it is Great fun for them and I love watching them getting rowdy and splashing around in it.


That looks interesting. I think I will try something like this out first before investing in a larger above ground. Thanks


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

kennajo said:


> how do you clean out the big plastic non-inflatables when they turn to swamp water?


Mine isn't huge but I dip out the water with a bucket, pour it on my plants, and when the pool is empty enough I add a little bleach, use my feet or a mop to rub out the algae and then dump, rinse, and refill.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not quite lucky enough to have an inground, but I've learned to make due. Seriously, I have no problem with Cues and Ruger swimming in the pool. I made sure they knew where the steps were, and they can go in anytime they want. It is fantastic for really working them in very hot weather. Cues was able to do the AD last fall with little more than a ton of swimming. It is very easy to keep them very fit, and they live for swimming.
I've never had a problem with dry skin or coats. I don't put shampoo on them in the summer, and they look fabulous. I actually never had any health problems at all re: the pool. And in the hottest part of the summer, they are in it multiple times a day. Early in the season, you will get some hair in the pool. I have my jets pointed down. The hair sinks and forms loose balls that are easily netted out. I also check the strainer 2xs a day early in the season. After a week or two, the hair no longer seems to be an issue. 
It was years before we let dogs in the pool. I really feel bad that my previous dogs did not get to enjoy it. It's not that much of a hassle. I say go ahead and let them swim with you!


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

Both my dogs swim in salt pool, but its not the filter u change. You add a chlorine generator system. It's around $1500 or so. It pays for itself in 3 to 5yrs. I've had both and the salt system is by far better. Just rinse the dogs off real good with fresh water. As for friends not swimming cause of the dogs try different friends. The dogs will love ya more.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I know several people who let their dogs swim in their ingrond, and I've been in them as well. They are all very clean and well maintained. I've heard of the fur/filter issues, maybe these people just change it a lot or use something special, I have no idea. But it seems to work for them.

As far as a pool just for the dog - you're not going to find something big enough for the dog to swim in, so it's either a kiddie type pool for wading or your inground pool or a pond/lake. I swim my dogs at a couple of the local ponds, rinse or bath them if they smell like a pond afterwards. Some ponds are smellier than others as far as the pond skum smell goes. I just use the 5 foot diameter hard plastic kiddie pool you can get at hardward stores for $10. the 4 ft one was a little small IMHO so I switched.

I just squish down one side till most of the water drains out, then dump the rest, spray it out with the jet setting to kick out all the gunk, and refill. I do it every few days. Because of the heat this yr, ours have had the pool set up for a couple weeks already. The water gets nasty fast if they are running around playing in and out of it. I personally don't use any chemicals in ours, just water.


----------

